# Papá Noel trae / lleva los regalos



## Stramy

Según la conocida dicotomía *traer y llevar*, traer implica "aquí" con respecto al hablante", es decir cerca de él, y llevar "allí", es decir lejos de él.

Pero:
*Papá Noel le lleva regalos a los niños*
*Papá Noel le trae regalos a los niños*

se pueden decir ambas frases cuya diferencia es sutil y no muy clara para una persona que no sea hispanohablante. La dificultad se da por el hecho de que no hay punto de referencia porque yo, hablante, al pronuniciar la frase no soy el niño (Papá Noel me trae el regalo), ni tampoco soy Papá Noel (Le llevo el ragalo al niño).
¿Papá Noel lleva allí, o trae aquí?

¿Quién se atreve a contestar? :-D


----------



## Vampiro

A menos que vivas en Laponia, yo diría que los trae.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Xiroi

Buena pregunta, he estado pensando en casos diferentes y veo mínimas diferencias. Justo en este contexto que propones casi serían intercambiables pero no en otros. 

Por ejemplo en vez de papá Noel hablo de mi tío y si yo vivo en Madrid, mi tío en Barcelona y mis sobrinos en Sevilla y hablo de que cada vez que mi tío va de viaje a Sevilla le lleva regalos a mis sobrinos me suena más natural decir:

Mi tío siempre lleva regalos a los niños. Porque pongo en énfasis en que él va con regalos desde Barcelona.

Mi tío siempre trae regalos a los niños. Me suena más a que yo estoy en el lugar de destino.

Pero con Papá Noel (o los Reyes Magos) es más habitual decir traer, quizá porque siempre estamos en la parte receptora. Me da la sensación de que en este caso es más cuestión de uso que de lógica.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Stramy said:


> Según la conocida dicotomía *traer y llevar*, traer implica "aquí" con respecto al hablante", es decir cerca de él, y llevar "allí", es decir lejos de él.
> 
> Pero:
> *Papá Noel les lleva regalos a los niños ---> los niños están lejos de ti.*
> *Papá Noel les trae regalos a los niños--->los nños están cerca de ti*
> 
> se pueden decir ambas frases cuya diferencia es sutil y no muy clara para una persona que no sea hispanohablante. La dificultad se da por el hecho de que no hay punto de referencia porque yo, hablante, al pronuniciar la frase no soy el niño (Papá Noel me trae el regalo), ni tampoco soy Papá Noel (Le llevo el ragalo al niño).
> ¿Papá Noel lleva allí, o trae aquí?
> 
> ¿Quién se atreve a contestar? :-D


 
En caso de querer referirse a los niños en general, yo diría: " Da regalos a los niños"


----------



## Xiroi

Cosas facilitas, tu explicación de lejos/cerca del hablante sirve en casos "normales". Pero cuando hablas de que Papá Noel da regalos a todos los niños de todo el mundo, como es el caso, es decir que esa idea de que los niños están cerca o lejos no existe, ¿qué dices?

Yo siempre he oído trae aunque no me suena mal lleva.

Eso de que "dan regalos" es un buen recurso para evitarse elegir, pero no es lo que se dice. "¿Los Reyes Magos dan regalos/dan carbón a los niños buenos/malos?" No, "Los Reyes Magos traen regalos/traen carbón a los niños buenos/malos"


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo entendí que el autor de este hilo es italiano y trataba de averiguar como se habla de modo normal.

Por otro lado, jamás he oído ni leído una frase general referente a si los Reyes "traen" o " llevan" regalos, más bien "reparten" o "dan"


----------



## Xiroi

Supongo que por normal quieres decir de manera idiomática y habitual.

¿Jamás has oído que "los Reyes traen regalos a los niños"? Vaya pues debe de ser que en tu entorno se habla muy diferente a otras zonas de España porque no he oído yo que se diga que "Los Reyes Magos dan regalos a los niños que se han portado bien" en el sentiido general. Es decir, cuando los Reyes van a los hospitales a visitar a los niños enfermos no es extraño ver en el inevitable reportaje de la televisión que los Reyes han ido a tal o cual hospital y han repartido los regalos a los niños enfermos, pero eso es muy diferente a la explicación de la tradición.


----------



## treulen

_Google dixit_:

"Papá noel trae" = 1040 resultados
"Papá noel lleva" = 570 resultados

Conclusión: los regalos se duplican durante el viaje en trineo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mí será siempre "trae(n)", trátese de Papá Noel, el Niño Dios o los Reyes Magos, según el país.

Es más, en Colombia a esos regalos a menudo se les dice (o decía) "traídos".


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Me interesó el tema y dediqué algunos minutos a hacer un encuesta entre mis colegas en la oficina.
No tengo como demostrar los datos, pero les entrego los resultados por si les pueden ser de utilidad:
 
Consulta: ¿Papá Noel “lleva” o “trae” los regalos a los niños?
Respuestas (de un universo de 35 personas)
27% - Trae
12% - Lleva
3% - No sabe/ No responde
58% - Papá Noel no existe
 
Creo que a raíz de esta última respuesta, que no me esperaba, tendré que tener una muy seria conversación con mis padres.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Xiroi

Vampiro, eso no pasa con los Reyes Magos, recrimínaselo a tus padres:

Google:
Los Reyes Magos traen: 13.200
Los Reyes Magos llevan: 694

Por curiosidad he buscado "Los Reyes Magos dan" y salen 1.100 pero veo frases como "Los Reyes Magos dan regalos a un grupo de niños en Toronto". "Los Reyes Magos dan paso a la noche de la ilusión/un mensaje de paz/ejemplo"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo voto por traer, pero solo porque lo escucho más...
- Que te trajo el niño Jesus?..(cambiando al personaje)
o
- Mamá, santa me trajo un bate...

No se, pero casi siempre escucho con el verbo traer...de todas formas estaré más pendiente, y el próximo año, tendremos mejores referencias.

saludos
Rosa.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Papá Noel _*le*_ trae regalos a los niños


 
Ese _*le *_en lugar del correcto _*les*_ es un solecismo muy común en español, incluso entre hablantes cultos. Lo correcto sería:

_Papá Noel *les* trae regalos a los niños_


----------



## bb008

Hola

Yo voto por traer, creo que es por que en Venezuela decimos mucho San Nicolás, el Niño Jesús o los Reyes Magos me trajo tal o cual cosa.

Saludos.-


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Para mi Papá Noel "trae" regalos y la pregunta clásica es ¿que te va a traer Papá Noel este año?


----------



## Xiroi

Cuando la pregunta no es "¿Qué te han traído los Reyes/Papá Noel/xxxx?" a un niño en concreto sino que se explica la tradición en general, ¿qué os suena mejor?

¿"Los Reyes/Papá Noel traen regalos a todos los niños del mundo" o mejor con "llevan"?

¿Se nota que soy del comité Reivindiquemos los Reyes Magos?


----------



## emm1366

Con el perdón de todos a mí siempre "me trajo" regalos mi papá .


----------



## Jellby

Si dices que "Papá Noel les trae regalos a los niños", te estás colocando en cierto modo junto a los niños, esperando a Papá Noel. Papá Noel viene del Polo Norte y trae regalos para los niños. Ya sea porque tienes niños en tu familia o porque consideras que Papá Noel llega a tu país.

Si dices que "Papá Noel les lleva regalos a los niños", te estás situando aparte, como si no fuese asunto tuyo. Papá Noel va a las casas de los niños y les lleva regalos. A ti Papá Noel no te afecta, porque no tienes niños en tu entorno, o porque a ti los regalos te los traen los Reyes Magos.

Por otra parte, yo nunca preguntaría "¿Qué te ha llevado Papá Noel?", usaría siempre "traído" o "echado" o "regalado"...


----------



## alexacohen

Xiroi said:


> ¿"Los Reyes/Papá Noel traen regalos a todos los niños del mundo" o mejor con "llevan"?


 
En ese caso yo diría llevan.


----------



## romarsan

Yo también.

Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo creo que a los niños de mi casa les trae regalos y a los demás se los lleva.
En cualquier caso no me suena rara ninguan de las formas.


----------



## Stramy

Xiroi said:


> Cuando la pregunta no es "¿Qué te han traído los Reyes/Papá Noel/xxxx?" a un niño en concreto sino que se explica la tradición en general, ¿qué os suena mejor?
> 
> ¿"Los Reyes/Papá Noel traen regalos a todos los niños del mundo" o mejor con "llevan"?
> 
> ¿Se nota que soy del comité Reivindiquemos los Reyes Magos?


 
Exactamente esta es la cuestión Xiroi.
La duda nace de una frase de lengua española que leí en un sitio en el que se habla de la temporada navideña en los países del mundo. Al referirse a España dice "Cuanto a los regalos, son los Reyes Magos, durante la noche del 5 de enero, los encargados de traerlos.".

Me pregunté que si la frase pudiera funcionar con "llevar" igualmente y las ocurrencias de Google me pusieron en confusión.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda, hay mucho que aprender de lo que cada uno escribió.


----------



## vivita28

Yo estoy deacuerdo con el primer post, es traer.... si tú hablas con alguien que no está en el mismo lugar donde te encuentras tú, le puedes decir que papá noel le va allevar los regalos, pero si esa persona está en el mismo lugar que tú, dices que papá noel trae los regalos,.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora se usa decir que santaclós/santoclós trae regalos en Navidad.
Uno pregunta: "¿Qué te trajo santaclós/santoclós? o ¿Qué te amaneció?
Saludos


----------



## candy-man

A mí me parece que este tío también *raparte los regalos *que *lleva* en su saco entre la gente ;-)


----------



## morrocotudo

Papá Noel trae aquí  (o allí) = Papá Noel lleva hasta aquí (o hasta allí)
Si lleva los regalos aquí, quizás nunca  los entregue.
 
   En cuanto a las estadísticas, andar con cuidado: mirad al archivo del periódico ‘El País’ desde 1995: 
‘Traer regalos’ (18)
Olentzero, el carbonero que en la tradición vasca trae regalos a los niños en Navidad.
 ‘Llevar regalos’ (28)
“Nada, nada, es más cómodo un casco que una barba postiza”, no pudo por menos que afirmar el piloto alemán Michael Schumacher después de tener que vestirse ayer de Papá Noel y llevar regalos e ilusión a los hijos de los trabajadores de Ferrari, el constructor para el que compite en fórmula 1.
En una canción de W. Colón/H.Lavoe: “si me muero mañana, que no me lleven flores”.
 
 
Por otra parte encontré eso:
Tesauro, Diccionario Manual de Sinónimos y Antónimos de la Lengua Española Vox. © 2007: llevar «Llevar tiene una significación más amplia que trasladar. Este último verbo requiere la indicación del sitio a que se lleva la cosa que se alude. Cuando decimos que una recua lleva trigo, el sentido queda completo; pero no así cuando decimos que la corte se trasladó, porque *no hay en este caso sentido completo* si no se denota el punto a que se ha hecho la traslación.» 
José Joaquín de Mora 
 
Traer, DRAE: 1. tr. Conducir o trasladar algo *al lugar* en donde se habla o de que se habla.
   Otros diccionarios: *Llevar* a alguien o algo *hasta el lugar* donde se encuentra el hablante o al sitio que se expresa.
 
 Al hablante le importa el punto de entrega. 
 
  El que habla puede encontrarse en este mismo lugar: una vez el cartero me trajo una carta que no era mía. El cartero dijo entonces: ¡Juan, te traigo una carta!
 
  El que habla puede encontrarse en *un lugar distinto*: Al papá Noel lo veo desde mi ventana: trae unos regalitos a la casa de los vecinos. (o, a los vecinos les trae el papá Noel unos regalitos). 
 
Si no miento el destino, ‘Al papá Noel lo veo desde mi ventana: trae unos regalitos” quedamos a la expectativa: ¿Adónde va? ¿Viene a nuestra casa, o a la de algún vecino, o a otra ciudad? El papá Noel necesita un punto de entrega, en el que traer su mercancía; de lo contrario estará *llevando* regalitos eternamente.
 
Además cuando digo “el papá Noel trae regalos a los niños”, casi lo veo entregando los regalos en cada casa.”A los niños”, dativo, significa a un tiempo: “a (la casa de) los niños”, “al lugar donde están los niños”.
 
llevar1. tr. Conducir algo desde *un* lugar a *otro* alejado de *aquel* en que se habla o se sitúa mentalmente la persona que emplea este verbo.
 
En esta situación veo *tres* lugares: origen, punto de entrega, y lugar en que sitúa física o mentalmente el hablante.
 
El cartero dice, todavía en la oficina de Correos: llevo una carta a casa de Juan.
Camino de la casa de Juan: llevo una carta a casa de Juan.
Ya en casa de Juan, creo que *no podrá decir*: ¡Juan, te llevo una carta!
 
Si dices que el papá Noel lleva los regalos a tus niños: puede estar todavía en Finlandia, rumbo a España,  pero no en tu chimenea propia. El tío va *hacia* el punto de entrega, creo que no siempre hasta.
 
Nos llevó al teatro.
Nos llevó al teatro, pero sufrimos una avería y nos perdimos la función. 
 
Si llevo los niños al colegio, me voy *hacia* el colegio con ellos; si tengo que incluir el destino, diré: ‘los llevo hasta el colegio’. 
En “es mejor tomar un taxi que nos *lleve hasta* la puerta del hotel.” el recorrido queda descrito por completo.


----------



## Xiroi

morrocotudo said:


> Papá Noel trae aquí (o allí) = Papá Noel lleva hasta aquí (o hasta allí)
> Si lleva los regalos aquí, quizás nunca los entregue.


 La diferencia entre aquí y allí está clara, pero no es lo que debatimos aquí. (Y no sé qué significa eso de que lleve regalos y no los entregue, por cierto).

No quiero ser pesada ¿pero sería posible que cuando contestáramos los hiciéramos usando la expresión "*a todos los niños del mundo"*? 

Está claro que si preguntamos a un niño en concreto vamos a usar "¿qué te ha traído Papá Noel?" y no "¿qué te ha llevado?", incluso si el niño en ese momento no está en su casa; pero cuando "el punto de entrega" no es aquí ni allí sino "por todo el mundo" ¿qué soléis decir? Es decir, supongamos que le estáis explicando a alguien de otro país esa costumbre y no la conocen, no se está hablando con el receptor de los regalos. ¿Traer o llevar?


----------



## morrocotudo

Si tienes que aclarar la leyenda a alguien:
el papá Noel *lleva* sus regalos a (casi) todos los niños del mundo, pero no todos reciben algo: algunos se lo pierden todo por demasiado desobedientes: el papá Noel les llevaba regalos, pero se enteró, en el último momento cambió  su ruta, no les trajo nada a ésos.  
Otros aunque no traviesos se lo pierden por avería del trineo o de Correos y el regalo no llega *hasta* su casa. Si el papá Noel *trajera* regalos a (casi) todos los niños del mundo, ninguno se quedaría sin regalo.
El que papá Noel lleve sus regalos no conlleva que los entregue todos.
 
El razonamiento implica ‘llevar”, pero se sabe que en tales momentos el corazón habla para que (casi) ningún niño se quede sin su regalito; por lo que creo que cada uno de nosotros desea ese mundo idealizado y emplea con frecuencia ‘traer’ en vez de ‘llevar’.
 
Saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

morrocotudo said:


> Si tienes que aclarar la leyenda a alguien:
> el papá Noel *lleva* sus regalos a (casi) todos los niños del mundo, pero no todos reciben algo: algunos se lo pierden todo por demasiado desobedientes: el papá Noel les llevaba regalos, pero se enteró, en el último momento cambió su ruta, no les trajo nada a ésos.
> Otros aunque no traviesos se lo pierden por avería del trineo o de Correos y el regalo no llega *hasta* su casa. Si el papá Noel *trajera* regalos a (casi) todos los niños del mundo, ninguno se quedaría sin regalo.
> El que papá Noel lleve sus regalos no conlleva que los entregue todos.
> 
> El razonamiento implica ‘llevar”, pero se sabe que en tales momentos el corazón habla para que (casi) ningún niño se quede sin su regalito; por lo que creo que cada uno de nosotros desea ese mundo idealizado y emplea con frecuencia ‘traer’ en vez de ‘llevar’.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias por tus explicaciones, Morrocotudo. La consulta es sobre las variedades locales, qué se dice en cada país como explicacíón genérica, sin entrar en disquisiciones sobre regalos perdidos y averías de trineo, que no son aplicables, por ejemplo, a los Reyes Magos. 

La OP no tiene el español como lengua materna, pero entiende perfectamente la diferencia entre llevar y traer, de la misma forma que la entendemos por motivos obvios los hispanohablantes que hemos contestado. La consulta es sobre el uso idiomático en este contexto específico, donde el aquí y allí no tienen lugar. Si tú consideras que lo habitual es decir "llevar", sería bueno que dijeras en qué país ese uso es mayoritario, ya que tu perfil sólo hace referencia al francés.


----------



## morrocotudo

Jellby aparte, nadie trae una apuntalada justificación con su repuesta.  
traer :Conducir o trasladar algo *al lugar* en donde se habla o *de que se habla*.
llevar : Conducir algo desde un lugar a otro alejado de* aquel en que* se habla o *se sitúa mentalmente la persona que emplea este verbo.*
 
En ambos casos no veo ninguna obligación con respecto al hablante de que éste esté en uno u otro lugar, ya que cada definición permite con claridad que una tercera persona presencie (de cerca o de lejos) y describa lo que acontece entre los Reyes Magos (o papá Noel) y los niños.
 
Dependerá del enfoque del hablante: a lo mejor el hablante se fija más en la entrega cumplida de los regalos y en lo emocional y hechicero de este instante cuando usa ‘traer’, y mucho menos cuando usa ‘llevar’: se parece más el papá Noel  a un mero transportista (con fallos posibles).


----------



## Xiroi

morrocotudo said:


> Jellby aparte, nadie trae una apuntalada justificación con su repuesta.


No hablamos de justificaciones, sino de usos idiomáticos según las zonas relacionado con una tradición navideña, no con los usos de libro de traer y llevar.


----------



## pejeman

treulen said:


> _Google dixit_:
> 
> "Papá noel trae" = 1040 resultados
> "Papá noel lleva" = 570 resultados
> 
> Conclusión: los regalos se duplican durante el viaje en trineo.


 
Casí: 570*2 = 1,140 (50 de los juguetes han de tener 8 electrones en la última órbita y no se combinan con nadie).

Bueno. A mí, el Santoclós que tenía la franquicia para Sonora, siempre me trajo o me dejó de *traer* mis juguetes. Y en el centro de Mexico, donde los que rifan son los Santos Reyes, ellos también les *trajeron* a mis hijos.

Los juguetes me los *llevaba* yo, a jugar en la calle con mis amigos.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Santa Clós me trae los juguetes a mi  mí y se los lleva a otros niños que se portaron bien.

Nota del Moderador: Ortografía corregida.


----------



## Argónida

De acuerdo con Xiroi en que lo que dice el común de los mortales hispanohablantes en este caso es "traer". 

De acuerdo con ¿él?¿ella? también en que por supuesto los regalos los traen los Reyes Magos, nada de Papá Noel ni Santa Claus. ¿Quién es ese?

Por último, como curiosidad comentaré que aquí, en esta parte del mundo en la que me encuentro, en realidad los Reyes ni traen ni llevan sino que *ponen* regalos. La pregunta siempre es: "¿qué te han puesto los Reyes este año?".

Un saludo.


----------



## morrocotudo

Argónida: un enlace acerca de Santa Claus: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiesta_de_San_Nicol%C3%A1s_(Pa%C3%ADses_Bajos)
 
Ya ocurrió el debate con un hilo de símil tema: “los turistas traen / llevan dinero (a España)”   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1023662&highlight=llevar+traer 
 
Permítanme reproducir unos elementos relevantes de la discusión:
 (coquis14): Si no está en España se debe usar *llevar* aunque es muy común que se use *traer*por *una cuestión inconsciente diría yo de sentir que siempre está en su país*. Como bien dijiste, *llevar* es sinónimo de cargar pero es una redundancia que un turista lleva dinero encima porque sino no podría hacer nada ni siquiera entrar al país. Habría que ver bien que es lo que quieres decir con llevar/traer dinero en este caso, *considero importante el contexto.* 
(María Madrid): Los turistas traen dinero a España: En el país entran divisas gracias al dinero de los turistas. Y esto se diría *desde el punto de vista del que recibe* el dinero.
Los turistas llevan dinero a España. Lo mismo pero *viéndolo desde fuera del país*. 
(ToñoTorreón): si estoy en México hablando de España con un español, no se me haría nada extraño que dijera "los turistas traen dinero a España". 
Generalmente, *llevar* es de aquí para allá, y *traer* es de allá para acá.
 
Sigo pensando que si decís más bien ‘traer’, será porque sentís afectivamente que estáis al lado de los niños, más exactamente al lado de la *comunidad* de los niños del orbe, ya que es imposible que estéis físicamente.


----------

